# Molestar



## Gamen

Em português o verbo "molestar" tem conotação de índole sexual?
En espanhol não. Usa-se como equivalente a "incomodar", "aborrecer", "chatear" em português.

Nas frases que seguem dou exemplos (e contexto) de uso do verbo "molestar" e em nenhum caso tem significação sexual. 
Aliás, gostaria de saber se o verbo "molestar" em espanhol está bem traduzido para o português nas frases embaixo. Dou minhas versões:

Disculpe que lo* moleste*. ¿Podría hacerle una pregunta? Desculpe o incômodo. Poderia lhe fazer uma pergunta?
Dejate de *molestar(me)*. Quiero dormir la siesta. Deixe de (me) chatear / de (me) aborrecer / deixe de (me) incomodar. Quero dormir a siesta.
Tengo una basurita en el ojo y me *molesta*. Tenho uma sujeira no olho e me incomoda. 
Tengo *molestias* en el estómago. Tenho moléstias no estômago.
Me *molestan* los mosquitos. Me aborrecem os mosquitos / Os mosquitos me chateiam / Os mosquitos me irritam.
Ese ruido es muy *molesto.* Esse ruido é muito irritante/incômodo.

Muito obrigado pela ajuda como sempre!


----------



## anaczz

Embora tenha também o sentido de incomodar, aborrecer, o uso mais frequente tem sido no sentido de abuso sexual.
Ela foi molestada quando era criança.


----------



## leitora

Eu diria:

Deixe de me perturbar.
Os mosquitos me incomodam.
Estou passando mal do estômago, pois tenho gastrite e tomei muito café. Cafeína me faz mal ao estômago.


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal, diria que só por si não tem, ou, talvez melhor, não costumava ter ou nem sempre tem. Creio que essa acepção se difundiu por influência do inglês. Mesmo assim, ainda é muito frequente usar a expressão _'molestar sexualmente' _quando se quer usar nesse sentido, o que, de aguma forma, é um indicador de que a conotação sexual ainda não se impôs.


----------



## Gamen

Sabia que no inglês "to molest" tinha o sentido de (acosar; acossar sexualmente), mas não sabia bem em português. Então não necessariamente "molestar" em português é "acossar sexualmente", mas com frequência palavra é usada nesse sentido. 
Não sei se em português se usa *"acossar*" como em espanhol (acosar) para falar dessa conduta de aproximação intimidante com fins sexuais no trabalho, na escola, etc. Em inglés se usa "harass", "bully" e "mob"


----------



## anaczz

Existe a palavra acossar, com sentido de perturbar, abordar de forma agressiva e também atacar, investir contra alguém. Mas não é uma palavra muito usada para isso.
Para os termos que citou, no Brasil têm sido usados:
Harass, harassment = assediar, assédio (sexual ou não)
bullying e mob = _bullying_ (usa-se o termo em inglês, mas em geral referente ao assédio físico e moral em escolas e não de caráter sexual)


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado pela resposta anaczz.
Nós usamos "acosar" para nos referir ao ataque sexual, o equivalente a "assediar" em português.
Em espanhol, temos "asediar", mas não é muito usado e não tem conotação sexual.
E usamos mais técnicamente "bullying" e "mobbing" sem traduzir para aludir ao assédio ou agressão verbal de uma criança sobre outra na escola e ao assédio ou violência psicológica de um chefe sobre um empregado ou funcionário respectivamente. (Igual que em português)
Interessante ter-nos "detenido" nestas diferenças! (não sei traduzir detener em português)


----------



## Lorena993

Como substantivo 'moléstia' ou 'moléstias' também é utilizado em português como sinônimo de doenças.


----------



## cordobes82

Gamen said:


> Interessante ter-nos "detenido" nestas diferenças! (não sei traduzir detener em português)




Irônico, depois de ter demonstrado um baita conhecimento com as traduçoes -que nem eu poderia ter pensado tao bem- nao sabe um detalhezinho tao fácil.

"Detener= Deter" "detenido= Detido".  Derivado de "Ter", como em castelhano. Simplérrimo!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

cordobes82 said:


> Irônico, depois de ter demonstrado um baita conhecimento com as traduçoes -que nem eu poderia ter pensado tao bem- nao sabe um detalhezinho tao fácil.
> 
> "Detener= Deter" "detenido= Detido".  Derivado de "Ter", como em castelhano. Simplérrimo!!


Sem comentários...


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Molestar, *entre a gente da minha idade sempre se usou em espanhol, oral e escrito, para o acosso sexual (ademais de todo os outros usos já descritos por Gamen)*.* Só modernamente apareceu* acosar *(antes era um grau mais que* molestar) *no senso de violentar em qualquer grau a vontade da mulher no tocante à sexualidade.


----------



## Gamen

Recorro à ajuda dos nativos.
Conhecia o verbo "deter" em o português, mas acho que não se usa no sentido que lhe damos em espanhol.
*Interessante ter-nos detido nestas diferenças*. Es interesante habernos detenido en esas diferencias. *(fica bem assim em português?)*


----------



## Lorena993

Gamen said:


> Recorro à ajuda dos nativos.
> Conhecia o verbo "deter" em o português, mas acho que não se usa no sentido que lhe damos em espanhol.
> *Interessante ter-nos detido nestas diferenças*. Es interesante habernos detenido en esas diferencias. *(fica bem assim em português?)*




No Brasil acho que seria mais comum dizermos "*Interessante termos nos atentado para estas diferenças*"
Atentado aqui, do verbo atentar que seria como dizer 'prestar atenção'


----------

